

Ask HN: Which CRM/Task Management System works for you? - Killah911

We switched from Trello to Podio about a month ago and our small teams productivity has gone down the crapper.<p>Before making the switch we read review, re-read then.  Based on the articles we read, including a HN post a while back.  But based on our experience, it&#x27;s absolutely overcomplicated, useless SHIT! (excuse the frustration)<p>Thinking about going back to Trello but, the main reason for leaving it was that once we started having a lot of cards and boards, it became a task and a half to manage.<p>Would love to hear some opinions on other task&#x2F;CRM systems which have been effective for your small team... (no, not Sales Management System, actual Customer Relationship Management system which help you do just that &amp; support the customer).<p>We&#x27;re a fully distributed team and that has it&#x27;s own set of challenges.  Trello went a long way in helping us succeed and how we don&#x27;t know what to go to next...
======
gault8121
We are using Streak right now, and it has been the best tool I've found so far
- streak.com. Streak is a CRM / Project management tool built into GMail, so
you don't need to switch between email and another website to handle
communications. Streak has a lot of flexibility to it, but this also means
that you need to spend a couple of days customizing it to get it right for
your team. I'm putting together a guide now on how we've customized streak for
our start up, and I'll send it to you if you're interested. Streak went
through YC btw, and their tool is completely free.

~~~
Killah911
That's awesome. Thanks, look forward to reading it!

~~~
gault8121
I'll reply to one of your comments when it is ready.

